

The first open source musical opera in history - dandelion_lover
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source#Arts_and_recreation

======
dandelion_lover
The description of the opera and the sources are available online [0].

[0] [http://argonov.ru/2032.html](http://argonov.ru/2032.html) (in Russian),

google translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fargonov.ru%2F2032.html&edit-
text=&act=url)

